# Liquor Licences



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all, just a quick query with regard to Alcohol licences. I have just received mine from Spinneys in Abu Dhabi (where my VISA and work is!). I live in Dubai and commute. What are the requirements for licences - does one cover AD & Dubai, will I have to get one for Dubai (difficult to get employer to sign forms) separate to AD one or will an NOC from Dubai police cover me and whats the process? Help!! what is the best way forward?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

They are emirate specific and it is illegal to hold more than one licence (or it is certainly illegal to hold an Abu Dhabi one and then another from another emirate). Your choices are Abu Dhabi booze shops or up to that place in RAK/UAQ everyone in Dubai goes for your off licence purchases.


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

sandypool said:


> They are emirate specific and it is illegal to hold more than one licence (or it is certainly illegal to hold an Abu Dhabi one and then another from another emirate). Your choices are Abu Dhabi booze shops or up to that place in RAK/UAQ everyone in Dubai goes for your off licence purchases.


Thats fine, but my point is - will I need a letter of No Objection from the Police or whoever to transport liquor bought in Abu Dhabi within the boundaries of Dubai? If so, then who do I approach for this letter? Thanks for the speedy reply by the way


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmm good q i know what others do but I imagine the law itself will be suitably vague on the matter, as you will see the laws on alcohol are not as clear as at first glance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You should have gone down to the Abu Dhabi Police Station and request an NOC from them. The NOC effectively confirms that you do not hold an Abu Dhabi liquour license and that the AUH Police have no objections to your application for a Dubai liquor license. You would then have been able to apply for an alcohol license in Dubai.

I very much doubt that the police in AUH will issue you with an NOC for transport of alcohol to another emirate. I'd hazard a guess that you are okay to purchase the alcohol in Abu Dhabi and transport it to Dubai as a few of my colleagues seem to do just that. However, please speak to your PRO and ask for further clarification on this. I do not hold a liquor license and I'm not entirely sure that what my colleagues are doing is even legal (though on the basis that you can buy alcohol from Barracuda/ airport and transport it to Dubai or elsewhere, i would think that it would not matter as long as you have a license.)


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

iank said:


> Thats fine, but my point is - will I need a letter of No Objection from the Police or whoever to transport liquor bought in Abu Dhabi within the boundaries of Dubai? If so, then who do I approach for this letter? Thanks for the speedy reply by the way


Good question,what I think is you ask here (Dubia Police) ,they should be able to cover this area of your concerns.

I think they would let it go,as long as you are not muslim,adult,,,,,,,etc 
(normal requirements for alcohol license in UAE)


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't bother about it. Everyone I know goes up to the Barricuda, UAQ, Hole in the Wall, Ajman etc. (I 'm sure you'll find similar in AD / Al Ain) No licenses needed there.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Incase you got caught transferring alcohol without license,this will be unneccessary problem!!
Be careful


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ShaunDubai said:


> I wouldn't bother about it. Everyone I know goes up to the Barricuda, UAQ, Hole in the Wall, Ajman etc. (I 'm sure you'll find similar in AD / Al Ain) No licenses needed there.


Technically, transferring alcohol from one of these northern Emirates through Sharjah is illegal. Same with transferring it to Dubai. You *must* have the appropriate permissions. 

Also, if you get it home and drink it without a license, it is technically illegal. 

Technically. 

Practically, the reality is a whole different story.

-md000/mike


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

how does one get a licnse to begin with?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> how does one get a licnse to begin with?


You should really read the sticky called "Read before posting useful info about dubai uae" at the top of the forum. Here is a direct link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html

-md000/mike


----------

